# 5 month old female is marking indoors



## Drewr729 (Dec 30, 2012)

*5 month old female is marking indoors*

Recently my 5 month old female has started marking indoors. Sometimes it will happen right after she comes in from peeing outside. I have 2 young boys and it has been in their room and even in our bedroom, so is she showing her dominance? Also, she recently starting taking an antihistamine and antibiotics for a bacteria infection (7 days ago). Any Ideas or tips?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

*5 month old female is marking indoors*

Could she have developed a UTI since being on meds? Not sure if that's a possible side effect. Also, some meds make them (and humans) pee more frequently. So it could just be a side effect if meds. Are you SURE she went when she was out? Or did you let her out and then back in again a bit later without watching? We all do it. But at such a young age we need to make sure they went. After she "marks" do you take her back outside to be sure she's done? I thought Penny was marking once or twice but I have finally realized she's just way behind the curve on house training. At a year old we STILL have to make sure she went when out. Not her brother though. He's good to go out only two or three times a day, else he'll hold it (ie when it's raining)


----------

